
New wave in tech: hacking the brain - eplanit
https://www.yahoo.com/news/wave-tech-hacking-brain-225739635.html
======
Terr_
What I really want to see -- but is unlikely to occur because there's no Big
Money in it -- are systems that _defend_ your brain from unscrupulous
attackers.

Even now, traditional advertising is quite proficient at implanting false-
memories.

[http://www.jstor.org/stable/10.1086/660165](http://www.jstor.org/stable/10.1086/660165)

------
randycupertino
Man I wish I could have made it to CES this year, looks like there was some
awesome tech there.

